# Multiple Tortoises sharing a habitat



## Crohnsaholic (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I have a redfooted tortoise hatchling whose name is Tom Bombadil. He is doing great and is off to a tremendous start!

My question was whether or not Redfoots make good companions with other tortoises or not, I obviously wouldn't put different habitat tortoises in the same habitat, it would be the same habitat roughly. I do know that having 2 males in the same habitat can be a bad idea, or am I wrong? If Redfoots do get along with other tortoises what would be the ideal companion?

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## stells (Jan 2, 2011)

The ideal companion for a Redfoot... would be more Redfoots... 

They aren't an aggressive species... and do well in groups... but saying that i mean groups of Redfoots... not groups of other species...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2011)

Its never a good idea to mix species (like Stells said), even if the other specie requires the same kind of habitat as your redfoot. A good rule of thumb is, if they can't come into contact in the wild, then don't put them together in captivity.


----------



## Crohnsaholic (Jan 2, 2011)

Alright thanks guys 

is it impossible to tell at hatchling age what sex they are?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty much so, yeah. Some tortoise keepers who have been doing it for a very long time are pretty good at it, but its still a guessing game.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 2, 2011)

Our golden rule is never mix species. In know of many that do and is usually not a problem.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

I only ever mix tortoises of the same species and at a time that I am able to sit and observe them for several hours for signs of aggression. 

I have Box turtle species mixed but they are sympatrics and are known to intergrade in the wild.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn't mix any species with redfoots. Though I also know of people keeping multiple tortoise species together.

The only tortoise species I would consider housing together would be Astrochelys Radiata with Pyxis Arachnoides Arachnoides or Pyxis Arachnoides Oblonga....and that would have to be a very large enclosure with lots of various microhabitats. I chose these since they are found in the same areas.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sharing space- Red-foots seem to prefer to be around other Red-foots, and most forms of Red-foots are pretty non-aggressive- HOWEVER, male Cherry-heads will fight and hurt each other. This has been reported by many keepers, including Carl May. 

Other species- If everyone is properly quarantined first, and their climatic, space, and dietary needs are met, it is probably not as big an issue as some people say. As some have mentioned, a lot of people mix species and rarely see any real problems. The downside is that some contagious diseases are fairly mild to some species, and often fatal for others, and disease seems to sweep through mixed collections a bit easier sometimes.

Doing it with hatchlings- With the above said, I would not do it with babies. Too sensitive to climate, too susceptible to disease, too easy for faster growing species to inadvertently bully or injure the smaller torts, etc.


----------



## terryo (Jan 3, 2011)

I know of a few people who mix their Redfoots with Box turtles in a large yard for the Summer. I always kept my Cherry head with my Three Toed from the time they were hatchlings, inside and outside for the Summer. I never had a problem.


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 7, 2011)

so is it okay to mix Greeks, russians and hermanns together?


----------



## Kristina (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldn't. They will only view each other as competition, for food, territory, and mates. The males will fight and even if there are no blatant signs of bullying, it can be completely mental and can cause unnessecary and undue stress. Stressed animals can stop eating, and become more susceptible to illness and parasitic infections. There are absolutely no benefits considering that if you add more torts, you have to make more room anyway. It just makes sense to build a completely separate enclosure and save yourself (and the poor torts) the heartache.

I know that people have done these things and succeeded, but far more have done it and failed. I love my torts, and I just won't take the chance.

Not only that, but if you look closely at the actual ranges of those torts, they don't overlap all that much.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 7, 2011)

Jessicap said:


> so is it okay to mix Greeks, russians and hermanns together?



Hermanns and Greeks, sometimes, but best if all concerned are captive born/raised....females often get along, but males really do not...ALL other males are viewed as competition, eventually (and it can get pretty bloody, too!) 

And if you mix males and females, you run the risk of them having little "half-and-half" tortlets. 

Russians, otoh, don't generally play well w/ other tortoises...I've a theory that, because they're from such a harsh area of the world, they've evolved to being one tough, no-holds-barred bunch. Expect a lot of strife (and vet bills) if you mix Russians w/ other European torts.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 8, 2011)

What about redfoots and yellowfoots?


----------



## Kristina (Jan 8, 2011)

Redfoots and Yellowfoots have been kept together, and I believe they can also hybridize, but remember that Yellowfoots get a lot larger than a Redfoot. Again, just not something I personally would risk. You can however keep more than one Redfoot of the same size together. I keep all of mine together with no problems - so do a lot of others, in groups much bigger than mine.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 8, 2011)

I am ok with mixing species if they come into contact in the wild. If I am not mistaken RFs and YFs habitats cross, so do many box turtle species. Personally I would hate to see someone lose a tortoise or several to some disease simply because they thought their tortoise needed a playmate or friend. I have said it before I just don't think the risk outweighs any potential or perceived benefit. Have different species have a dozen just keep them separate I have 2 different box turtle species, a RF, a CDT, a sulcata and some russians and they don't come into contact with each other.


----------



## tortoises101 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've read that in the wild, redfoots and yellowfoots aren't found in the same habitats. You find rainforests with no yellowfoots but with a redfoot or two and a savannah with a herd of yellowfoots and no redfoots. I think it's probably due to competition. And based on that fact is enough to keep me from mixing. But then again, dozens and dozens of keepers have housed RF's and YF's together, so just my two cents.


----------

